# Favorite Videos to watch when baked!



## nysurfer12990 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey guys you know those videos that are just cool to watch when your baked out of your mind? i know i have a few, feel free to post your favorite videos to watch guys i wanna see what you all like!

This First one is a Lego Stop Motion very cool, awesome music, just is cool to watch

YouTube - Lego Millenium Falcon Stop Motion 

The next one i have is mind boggeling, watch to see, its a group filiming reverse actions, and playing it in reverse so it appears forwards, its just a cool concept 

YouTube - Playing In Reverse 


And my last fav video is this person Zac Kim playing 2 guitars at once its again cool to watch when your baked 

YouTube - Tetris Theme


----------



## DWR (Apr 9, 2008)

^^ the backwards one was funny


----------



## dude2348 (Apr 10, 2008)

heres a few that are funny as hell wen ripped. some are a lil fucked up but still funny

YouTube - Everyday Normal Guy -everyday normal guy

YouTube - Cold Blooded Christmas - cold blooded christmas

YouTube - Whitest Kids U Know - Guess Whose Mother Died? -Guess Whose Mother Died?

YouTube - How Not To Adopt a Child From Africa - How Not To Adopt a Child From Africa


----------



## robberx (Jun 11, 2008)

kenny rogers is soooooo funny wen high. I dnt watch jackass sober but the kenny rogers shit is so funny high


----------



## tsdriles06 (Jun 11, 2008)

search youtube for Adventure Time


----------



## AchillesLast (Jun 12, 2008)

If you're familiar with Salad Fingers and you like to watch creepy stuff when high check out www.fat-pie.com (dont forget the hyphen!) and then check out his videos. This guy is twisted.

But my all time favorite would have to be YouTube - Rejected - Don Hertzfeldt


----------



## Reprogrammed (Jun 18, 2008)

Imagining the Tenth Dimension - A Book by Rob Bryanton

It's a video.
Just go there and click on the 1.

Not funny, but very fascinating.


----------



## kirky2k4 (Jun 18, 2008)

how high
harold and cumar
all the friday films

and my all time far "dont be a menace to society well drinking your juice in the hood"


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Jun 18, 2008)

*Super high me, Totally baked, Viva la Bam, Aqua teen hunger force, Robot chicken*


----------



## Kludge (Jun 19, 2008)

If you haven't seen Daft Punk's "Interstella 5555" then you are in for a treat. I actually bought it after watching it at a buddies house but you can probably find a torrent for it too.

*Interstella 5555*
Daft Punk - Interstella 5555

And this is an oldie but a goodie. Some very stoned dudes figured out that if you start Pink Floyd's "Dark Side of the Moon" album at the same time the lion roars in "The Wizard of Oz" then some really cool synchronicity happens between the music and lyrics of the songs and what's happening on the screen. I've watched it, it is pretty cool but I wouldn't watch it unless I was stoned or tripping.

*Dark Side of the Rainbow*
YouTube - Pink Floyd-Dark Side of the Rainbow 1


----------



## smerf (Jun 19, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/y6E1fj03vgc&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/y6E1fj03vgc&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Oy8-4XiwMgs&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Oy8-4XiwMgs&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MV4R5GEozHY&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MV4R5GEozHY&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CJM5NyO5dwI&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CJM5NyO5dwI&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LxZCbbKwe_o&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LxZCbbKwe_o&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Reprogrammed (Jun 21, 2008)

If I'm in that state of high Mary intoxication when my third eye is, as Bill Hicks would say, squeegeed quite cleanly, I like to check these out:
flashback (Click on the television)
YouTube - Terence Mckenna - Culture is your operating system


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 22, 2008)

if you want a righteous laugh watch dave chappelle - for what it's worth.. "this ain't chocolate.. it's doodoo baby!"


----------

